# Wizards Get #1 Pick In The Draft



## Basel

Let the speculation begin. Who do they draft? What happens to Gilbert Arenas? Discuss.


----------



## f22egl

They will draft John Wall and probably start a very small backcourt.


----------



## Dre

Thing is we don't know if Wall can't guard twos. I've been saying for years Arenas would be bearable if he were moved to 2 with a fairly big PG that could guard 2s. If Wall can guard 2s they're in the pocket.


----------



## HB

Well you get Wall but you arent going to do much next year


----------



## f22egl

Dre™ said:


> Thing is we don't know if Wall can't guard twos. I've been saying for years Arenas would be bearable if he were moved to 2 with a fairly big PG that could guard 2s. If Wall can guard 2s they're in the pocket.


Arenas has guarded shooting guard in the past in 2004-05 and he has a six foot 9 wingspan. I suspect John Wall will be able guard shooting guards and is already a pretty good defender in college.


----------



## Dre

Arenas isn't even a good defender though. He's more liability than anything. If he can even just hold relatively serve and not get torched he'll be doing his job though.


----------



## f22egl

HB said:


> Well you get Wall but you arent going to do much next year


The Wizards future is looking a lot brighter than it was a few hours ago. They have a lot of cap space which could lure a max free agent if they choose, another first round pick from the Jamison trade, and an early 2nd round pick. 

I wonder if the Wizards hold onto their cap space for 2011 when guys like Durant and Anthony are supposed to be free agents.


----------



## Dre

I think that's actually the smart move. Everybody is prepared to spend their money up this summer, there's more of a fighter's chance for next summer.


----------



## Diable

Arenas really looked like a bench player last year. No clue if he'll bounce back, but unless he's going to be a lot better the best thing for your team would be to make him a sixth man.


----------



## jericho

They draft Wall and try Arenas at SG. Gil is a bit of a liability on defense, but against most teams in the current NBA I'd rather have a defensive liability at SG (where he'll get muscled and posted up on occasion) then at PG where there are just too many opposing quick penetrators who can cut a team to ribbons. 

I think they run the experiment until they either determine that it's working or find a trade offer for Arenas they can stomach. No chance they pass up the opportunity to build around a consensus #1 pick. And no, this is not Kwame Brown revisited. Not everyone believed Sir Kwame was the top choice that year, and none of the real candidates in that draft (including Chandler and Curry) had proven anything in the NCAA.


----------



## f22egl

Diable said:


> Arenas really looked like a bench player last year. No clue if he'll bounce back, but unless he's going to be a lot better the best thing for your team would be to make him a sixth man.


Yes and no. Arenas looked rusty from all those knee injuries. He was making mental errors that he wasn't making before, averaging the most turnovers per 36 minutes in the past 5 years. 

Still, I wouldn't call him a "bench" player given that he was clearly the best guard on his team last season. 22 ppg, 7 apg, and 4 rpg isn't horrible; the biggest downside was his 3 turnovers per game. 

I suspect that Arenas would have started to play even better ball after the all star break especially getting acclimated to playing NBA basketball after those multiple knee surgeries.


----------



## stojakovic

I think they're going to get Wall and try to find a way to somehow trade Arenas and find a big. Because Agent 0 and Wall doesn't seem to the perfect match.


----------



## Tyreke




----------



## Dre

Is that the original guy who made the dance John Wall copied? If not that's all kinds of corny.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

You just have to draft John Wall. You have to. I'd try to bring back Josh Howard, but for a reasonable price. He is coming off of a serious injury, so I'd offer him something like a 2-3yr deal for $6m per season with each year after the first being a player option.

Bring back Livingston and then use remaining cap room to throw at David Lee. McGee just isn't good enough to be a starting C in the league, and you need a supplement Blatche (who I would look to deal).

PG: John Wall...Shaun Livingston
SG: Gilbert Arenas...Nick Young
SF: Josh Howard...Al Thornton
PF: Andray Blatche
C: David Lee...Javale McGee

After that, you've got to add a couple shooters and some veteran big men.


----------



## jericho

The Wizards should be all about building a team on the assumption that Wall pans out into a superstar who can help them compete for a title someday. Any high-priced moves this offseason should be aiming for contending status no sooner than about 4 seasons from now. 

Anyone think Bosh should be a target of the Wizards, and is there any reason to think he'd be interested?


----------



## Dre

I don't imagine he'd come here. He's going to be on Lebron or Wade's team. As far as should he...you could S&T Blatche for him I guess, but I really wouldn't even wanna pay Bosh the max or close to it when I could get similar production from Blatche at a bargain.


----------



## f22egl

Chris Bosh has a kid in DC.


----------

